# Strange carpet????



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey guys needa hand with this guy hopefully sum1 cn tell me wat type he is.ive been told that hes jst another carpet but i think he was wrong.anyway any ideas would b good cheers


----------



## saximus (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like a Caramel Coastal to me but I'll admit I don't know Coastal variations very well


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 4, 2013)

Coastal


----------



## Emilie (Aug 4, 2013)

Yup, just an other carpet. A nice one I must admit


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 4, 2013)

Gus20 said:


> Hey guys needa hand with this guy hopefully sum1 cn tell me wat type he is.ive been told that hes jst another carpet but i think he was wrong.anyway any ideas would b good cheers



What do you believe he is? What was he sold to you as?


----------



## sharky (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree with saximus. Looks like a caramel coastal with heavily reduced pattern maybe? :?

It almost looks like an ATB, nice animal.


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> What do you believe he is? What was he sold to you as?



He was sold to me as a " Nice" coastal carpet. But I've had a bit of experience in carpets and have never seen one like him. When I first got him he was completey brown with a scattering of black dots and now he's got light brown stripes and more black dots so I have no idea really. Not even sure he's a carpet. Could be a strange pseudechis morph hahaha. Which I doubt he bit me a couple of times and I'm still kicking


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

It almost looks like an ATB, nice animal.[/QUOTE] 

ATB???


----------



## sharky (Aug 4, 2013)

Can you post a full body picture?


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yea I'll post a better pic when he's awake he's still snoozin in his hide


----------



## sharky (Aug 4, 2013)

Gus20 said:


> ATB???



Haha, Amazon Tree Boa. Illegal here in Aus but the colour looks so close to some of the brown ones. I highly doubt you'd have one though, I was just putting it out there


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 4, 2013)

its a caranel coastal imo heres a pic of mine to compare


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> its a caranel coastal imo heres a pic of mine to compare



Are caramel coastals found in the wild?


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 4, 2013)

Gus20 said:


> Are caramel coastals found in the wild?


you could find light coloured coastals like that in the wild as they pop up in normal clutches in captivity but those normally turn out looking like average coastals 

then there is the caramel morph that is bred in captivity , hard to say what your animal is as there is no proof of it being either 

i am curious though , why do you wonder if they are found in the wild , this isnt a wild caught animal , is it ?


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

And if it was a wild one? It's not I bought him off a breeder who reckoned it was a carpet python.have no idea how he came to that decision think he was goin off head shape.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 4, 2013)

Gus20 said:


> And if it was a wild one? It's not I bought him off a breeder who reckoned it was a carpet python.have no idea how he came to that decision think he was goin off head shape.


well if he is infact a breeder he probably came to that decision because he put two coastal carpet pythons together and they had a clutch


----------



## shell477 (Aug 4, 2013)

'reckoned it was a carpet python' sounds pretty suspicious. A breeder or anyone selling a python would know what it is based on what it is written as in their record book.


----------



## dangles (Aug 4, 2013)

Hinterland area....whats this snake..... breeder thinks it was a plain carpet.

Really cant see an issue. What did you put it on your license as?


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 4, 2013)

dangles said:


> Hinterland area....whats this snake..... breeder thinks it was a plain carpet.
> 
> Really cant see an issue. What did you put it on your license as?



I just put it down as a Morelia splilota in my record book.


----------



## longqi (Aug 5, 2013)

Gus20 said:


> Hey guys needa hand with this guy hopefully sum1 cn tell me wat type he is.ive been told that hes jst another carpet but i think he was wrong.anyway any ideas would b good cheers



If the breeder has no real details of the lineage I suggest that could be because it may be a jag sibling
Seen a few overseas looking like that
Lovely carpet anyway


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

I use to have one exactly the same as yours, this was a couple of years ago now. It was sold to me as a "Hypo Coastal Carpet Python"

If I can find the photo, I'll post it up.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 6, 2013)

Gus20 said:


> And if it was a wild one? It's not I bought him off a breeder who reckoned it was a carpet python.have no idea how he came to that decision think he was goin off head shape.



Well this is one of the most bizarre things I have read on this forum. For someone who says they have experience with carpets, to have no idea how a breeder decided his hatchlings were carpets, is beyond comprehension. 

That snake is just a completely normal coastal, maybe a bit of caramel/hypo/reduced pattern gene in there. It's not a normal coastal but by no means rare, they are very common in the hobby and I've found ones like that in the wild. 

What did you think you were buying when you contacted this breeder?


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 6, 2013)

When I contacted the breeder he told me that he wasn't around when his gravid snakes dropped another member of his family was who wasn't to bright so when he did get back had all these different types of hatches all in the one cage.so after a bit of sorting he reckoned he had them all sorted out just wasn't sure on a couple. And he was one of them.oh yea and no one likes a smartass


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like at best he had multiple snakes in one enclosure and does not know which snake mated with which and then to make things worse left gravies females together to lay eggs at the same time. Not a breeder with experience I feel.


----------

